# old video of my track quantum



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYc5Mx5LV4w 
part 1 of 3 
its a bit cheesy


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

More racing noise! Less music!


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

i know =( but i don't have the movie any more, made it like 2 years ago (that means i was 17yr's old and explains the music=()


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (DevilDuck)*

Forget the cheese factor that was sweet man! I liked the music and it was fun to see the progression of your driving confidence as the the laps rolled by.
That little Fiat was fast as *******, he may have run away from you in the straights but you were def. closing in on him in the corners. Nice job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I originally wanted to make my Quantum a Rally racer, but after i started working on it she was too nice.







Now she is my daily.


----------

